# SWF looking for ........



## Dazlyn

Okay, just kidding.  It's just that when I am asked to introduce myself I feel like I am on a dating website (not that I have been on lots of those.....well, maybe one or two).  

Anyway, here I am.  Another Kindle addict who doesn't even have one yet!  I have been talking about the Kindle for awhile and hoping to get it for Christmas.  I just found out yesterday that one has been ordered for me......but it is not going to arrive until FEBRUARY or MARCH!!!  Noooooo!  I want it now!  

Okay, rant over.    I'm glad I found this board and have been obsessively reading for hours now.  By the way, my real name is Kelly.  I chose Dazlyn as my user name because I use that name while playing World of Warcraft online with friends and family.  It tends to be my online persona.  Also, the picture I have as my avatar at the moment is Simon my amazing Jack Russell Terrier.  I have a hard time getting good pictures of him since he doesn't like the camera.  That picture was taken with Photo Booth on my macbook while he was distracted by the flashing lights of the computer  .

Since my Kindle is still a couple of months away, I will continue to get to know all of you nice people!


----------



## Leslie

Hi Kelly, welcome! Glad to have you here.

You may be pleasantly surprised and find your Kindle ships sooner than Feb/Mar. Several members here have had that experience. Also, we have one member who has a few refurbs for sale. Check in the barter/sale board for details. I purchased a refurb (not from this person, from Amazon) to give as a gift. When it arrived, it looked absolutely brand new. There was nothing refurb about it. Just so you know.

Enjoy the forum. This is a fun and friendly place with lots of welcoming folks.

L


----------



## drenee

Hello and welcome Kelly,
Happy to have another join the ranks of addicts.  Do you know what date yours was ordered?  There are many of us who also had the feb/march date but have received ours already.  Definitely spend time reading through the various threads.  The information is absolutely priceless.  
debbie


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Welcome, Kelly (and Simon) - you'll find LOTS here to enjoy!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LOL SWF looking for.......  

Welcome Kelly, we are glad you are here. Thanks for the intro. Spend your time with us as you wait, there is a wealth of information here.


----------



## Dazlyn

Thank you all.  I appreciate the welcome.  You have also given me hope that my Kindle will arrive earlier than expected.  I was told it was ordered about three weeks ago as a gift for Christmas (I was sent the confirmation e-mail by accident).  In the meantime I will continue to obsess about everything Kindle and enjoy the people here.


----------



## ELDogStar

Dazlyn,

We seem to be in the same boat.
I too await my Kindle.

It seems that the wait might be much shorter than we think.

I will hope so for yours as much as mine.

WELCOME from another waiting delivery,
Eric


----------



## ELDogStar

P.S. I should have stated:

SWM

Eric


----------



## Angela

Hello Kelly/Dazlyn and Simon! Welcome to KindleBoards... great to have you here. This is a great place to hang out while waiting on your Kindle to arrive.


----------



## Marci

Hi, Kelly -

You win the prize for best "title" here in the Introductions board,  

Here's hoping you get to join that very lucky club of owners whose Kindle arrives before their estimated date.

In the meantime, you are certainly welcome to check out the Book Corner to join a book club or perhaps visit the Accessories to prepare for the Kindle.

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## mimikoh

Welcome Kelly!  A fellow WoWhead!  Please tell me you're not a NE though or I might hafta throw some Netherweave bolts at you!  Then again, snowballs are abundant right now in Alterac....


----------



## Anju 

Welcome Kelly and Simon - If you peruse all of the threads here you will be an expert on your kindle before you even open the box.  There is so much information here I spend way too much time not reading.

Hoping for early kindle arrival


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ELDogStar said:


> P.S. I should have stated:
> 
> SWM
> 
> Eric


It's not THAT kind of Introductions, LOL! (Maybe we need another board--Kindledating).

Kelly, welcome to the Kindleboards, everyone has given you all the good information! Congratulations on your pending Kindle! Keep us posted on your status, if you get more emails by error. And love the pic of Simon!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Welcome. we are here to support you during your long wait for your kindle!


----------



## Sandpiper

Welcome, Dazlyn.  I thought you were going to say you couldn't get a picture of your JRT because he wouldn't stand still long enough!  Years ago my mom had a terrier mix that was afraid of the camera too.  Point it at him and he would turn away and look for some place to crawl under.  Strange?!


----------



## Dori

Welcome Kelly and enjoy.

Dori  SWWF  (one of the W stands for wrinkled.


----------



## Sailor

Welcome Aboard Dazlyn,

Glad to have you here awaiting your Kindle arrival.

Nice to meet you,

-sailor

NYB <noneya business>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori said:


> Dori SWWF (one of the W stands for wrinkled.)


Dori, you just crack me up!

Betsy MWFF (one of the F's stands for fluffy).


----------



## cat616

Hi Dazlyn, You are going to like it here.


----------



## Dori

Love your beach scene,  just talked to my brother. He is on the beach in Panama City Beach, FL


----------



## Leslie

I thought Jack Russell terriers were now officially known as Parson Russell terriers? Am I wrong on this?

I actually want one...

L


----------



## Avalon3

Welcome Kelly!  I hope your Kindle arrives soon.  I like the enthusiasm here at the Kindle Boards.  Also everyone is warm, welcoming and helpful.  We look forward to hearing about your Kindle experience.


----------



## Dazlyn

mimikoh said:


> Welcome Kelly! A fellow WoWhead! Please tell me you're not a NE though or I might hafta throw some Netherweave bolts at you! Then again, snowballs are abundant right now in Alterac....


No, I don't platy a NE. My main character is a gnome mage....currently level 79. It is very fun to play with friends and relatives that live far away. We use Teamspeak to talk on the computer together while we play. It is a very fun way to keep in touch.


----------



## Dazlyn

Leslie said:


> I thought Jack Russell terriers were now officially known as Parson Russell terriers? Am I wrong on this?
> 
> I actually want one...
> 
> L


I don't know about this, but it might be something to look up. I actually got Simon from a shelter. He had been a stray and was a real mess when I got him. He was covered in ticks and fleas and he was really skinny with his ribs and hipbones poking out. Lol, now he tends to be kind of chubby but is the best dog ever!


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> I thought Jack Russell terriers were now officially known as Parson Russell terriers? Am I wrong on this?
> 
> I actually want one...
> 
> L


To clarify... sort of.

This can be a sticky situation. but it is easiest to think of Parson Russell Terriers as the longer legged dog and the Jack Russell Terrier as the shorter legged dog.

PRT are typically 12-14 maybe 15 inches tall (15 inches would be REALLY tall.)
JRT are typically less than 12 inches. They tend to look quite squat and even a little dwarfish at times.
PRT look much more "proportionate".

FWIW,
Eric (I have trained lots of both varieties. My own favorite "little" dog.)
P.S. A dog's height is measured to the withers.


----------



## chynared21

*Hi and welcome Kelly!*


----------



## Dazlyn

ELDogStar said:


> To clarify... sort of.
> 
> This can be a sticky situation. but it is easiest to think of Parson Russell Terriers as the longer legged dog and the Jack Russell Terrier as the shorter legged dog.
> 
> PRT are typically 12-14 maybe 15 inches tall (15 inches would be REALLY tall.)
> JRT are typically less than 12 inches. They tend to look quite squat and even a little dwarfish at times.
> PRT look much more "proportionate".
> 
> FWIW,
> Eric (I have trained lots of both varieties. My own favorite "little" dog.)
> P.S. A dog's height is measured to the withers.


Soooooo I think this means that Simon is a JRT since he has the shorter legs. My brother even calls him "dwarf dog" because of his proportions


----------



## Kirstin

Welcome Dazlyn!  It will be worth the wait!!

My brother in law just ordered one for his wife and she doesn't know yet.  I can't wait to see her face on Christmas morning!!  She probably won't get one until March but I plan to tell her about this board to help her in her wait.


----------



## ELDogStar

Dazlyn said:


> Soooooo I think this means that Simon is a JRT since he has the shorter legs. My brother even calls him "dwarf dog" because of his proportions


Then of course there is also the smooth coat and the wire or rough coat variety.

And there is another breed of dog sometimes that gets confused with Russells
and that is the Rat Terrier. All of these breeds are "ratters".

More than anyone asked for,
Eric


----------



## Guest

One of the breeds my sister has is JRTs  I don't know if she has any puppies right now.  She's not been breeding to many dogs because of the economy.  No one wants a dog when they can't pay or their house.


I am FOB(fat old b...tard)


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom

Greetings from another WoW player and terrier owner!

You'll love your Kindle. I couldn't wait for mine to arrive. I was tracking mine via the UPS website, their "mobile" website, and the Amazon website. I was just a bit obsessed with the arrival of "Olivia" and now she travels with me everywhere. Look forward to seeing you more on the boards!  

Elisia


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> Then of course there is also the smooth coat and the wire or rough coat variety.
> 
> And there is another breed of dog sometimes that gets confused with Russells
> and that is the Rat Terrier. All of these breeds are "ratters".
> 
> More than anyone asked for,
> Eric


Actually, it's not too much information. Thanks, Eric!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Isn't it great, we have an expert on EVERYTHING here in Kindleboards...

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Hi.


----------

